# Bric-à-brac...



## baax (13 Décembre 2003)

http://vapaatila.net/alko/promillelukko/hutikka_v0_13.html

*Attention, ne marche pas sur safari chez moi*


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2003)

Arf... Mais 2 c'est encore peu pour certains... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ça marche avec Safari ici.


----------



## maousse (13 Décembre 2003)

c'est dur d'anticiper les mouvements d'une porte...c'est fourbe une porte !


----------



## benjamin (13 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ça marche avec Safari ici.



Mais le Flash est tellement lent avec Safari que c'est de la triche


----------



## WebOliver (13 Décembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Mais le Flash est tellement lent avec Safari que c'est de la triche



Ah bon? Pas ici en tout cas.


----------



## PetIrix (13 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est dur d'anticiper les mouvements d'une porte...c'est fourbe une porte !


Hip!! Yaaa yyaa  yaaavait  une porte ???


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est dur d'anticiper les mouvements d'une porte...c'est fourbe une porte !



toi aussi, t'as remarqué ?


----------



## ficelle (13 Décembre 2003)

j'ai fini par la peter cette saleté de porte !


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fini par la peter cette saleté de porte !



en parlant de porte, je retournerais bien au Pascalou... hum !


----------



## ficelle (13 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> en parlant de porte, je retournerais bien au Pascalou... hum !



moi aussi, mais peut-etre sans toi


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi, mais peut-etre sans toi



hum... bon, bah je vais y aller sans toi alors ! On verra bien !


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> http://vapaatila.net/alko/promillelukko/hutikka_v0_13.html
> 
> *Attention, ne marche pas sur safari chez moi*



a 2% j'ai du mal


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Mais le Flash est tellement lent avec Safari que c'est de la triche




marche nickel chez moi


----------



## iMax (13 Décembre 2003)

Ça marche très bien chez moi aussi...

J'ai déja vu ce truc quelque part sur les forums il y a quelques jours ?


----------



## Silvia (13 Décembre 2003)

C'est pas mal ce truc. Moi qui fait toujours le bob je ne me suis jamais rendu compte de comment les autres bien arrosés percevaient l'entourage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'empêche que j'ai essayé (curieuse que je suis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )et la porte s'ouvre quand même avec 1,5%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A 2% là c'est vraiment trop


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> )et la porte s'ouvre quand même avec 1,5%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai réussi 3 fois de suite a 2%


----------



## cham (13 Décembre 2003)

Je connaissais le même pour viser les toilettes après 1, 2, 3, N bières. Si tu veux encore essayer de nouvelles sensations Silvia... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(quelqu'un a peut-être le lien ?)


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2003)

baax a dit:
			
		

> http://vapaatila.net/alko/promillelukko/hutikka_v0_13.html
> 
> *Attention, ne marche pas sur safari chez moi*



Faudrait lire les autres threads de temps en temps, ca fait 2 jours que j'ai donné le lien


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2003)

Ca donne envie de venir au Bar


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2003)




----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne envie de venir au Bar



tu veux pas boire  ?


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2003)

Attention, bientot vous allez aussi avoir un thread sur  ATARI


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu veux pas boire  ?


----------



## macinside (13 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Attention, bientot vous allez aussi avoir un thread sur  ATARI



"atari on est tous des dieux" non rien, juste un souvenir !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Attention, bientot vous allez aussi avoir un thread sur  ATARI



Héhé, ça me rappelle une manif  étudiante à Liège qui avait un peu dégénéré parce qu'on avait pas respecté l'itinéraire.
Ca faisait un peu mal mais c'est devenu un excellent souvenir.


----------



## Hébus (14 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi 3 fois de suite a 2%



Question d'habitude, encore deux voyages en belgique et tu verras même plus la porte bouger.


----------



## Silvia (14 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais le même pour viser les toilettes après 1, 2, 3, N bières. Si tu veux encore essayer de nouvelles sensations Silvia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silvia (14 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'ai réussi 3 fois de suite a 2%



C'est parce que maintenant tu es un habitué des aes belges


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "atari on est tous des dieux" non rien, juste un souvenir !



Goldorak go


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Je connaissais le même pour viser les toilettes après 1, 2, 3, N bières. Si tu veux encore essayer de nouvelles sensations Silvia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Et t'as cherché dans l'urinoir ?


----------



## Pym (15 Décembre 2003)

Bon moi le 2... pas réussi du tout. Temps que je vienne m'entrainer dans une AES  Bon, c'est quand la p p  prochaine ? Hips... pardon.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Mars 2004)

Cuk.ch a aussi fait son «AES» ce week-end. Elle était malheureusement réservée au staff de Cuk.ch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les nioub: dehors. Ils avaient un videur? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'article et les photos.

Y avait même Anne Cunéo, dont on a parlé plusieurs fois dans _Réagissez_ pour ses excellentes chroniques.


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

ils on bien raison.

Les nioubs dehors. 

Marre des nioubs. Ils sont sans gènes, amènenet leur ménagerie avec eux (femme, enfants, chiens, canaris, poissons rouges, aoutas, puces, cafards, tiques, poux, .... le tout très mal éduqué) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il faudrais que les listes d'invités soient faites par qqun qui à de la classe et de l'esprit : Amok par exemple.

En plus Amok nous ferais une pierre trois coups : les nioubies, le grabataire, les pervers en imperméables et appareils jetables.


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

Oui mais l'Amok est unique et ses tarifs ne sont pas à la portée du premier venu


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ils on bien raison.
> 
> Les nioubs dehors.
> 
> Marre des nioubs. Ils sont sans gènes, amènenet leur ménagerie avec eux (femme, enfants, chiens, canaris, poissons rouges, aoutas, puces, cafards, tiques, poux, .... le tout très mal éduqué)



De plus, d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, il y avait cumul? Nioubs *et* Suisses?! tssss Tsssss...

En plus, il y avait des enfants... Quelle horreur...


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais l'Amok est unique et ses tarifs ne sont pas à la portée du premier venu



t'inquiètes ... y'a une majoritée de grapilleurs intéressés de premier ordre et de dernière classe aux AES des Parigos. Pire que des brocanteurs/squatteurs/marchands de tapis, doivent bien avoir le flouze qu'il faut quand il faut


----------



## gribouille (15 Mars 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De plus, d'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, il y avait cumul? Nioubs *et* Suisses?! tssss Tsssss...
> 
> En plus, il y avait des enfants... Quelle horreur...



ça vas finir en garderie-Mac Donald....


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Mars 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça vas finir en garderie-Mac Donald....



Oui! avec le bac à boules multicolores


----------



## Amok (15 Mars 2004)

Pour le clown ronnie, on peut preter mackie. Il a déjà les cheveux jaunes et le nez rouge!


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2004)

Merci Edouard Rostand et son Urban Attitude de la page 28 de "À nous Paris" n°220 du 5 au 11 Avril

vous pouvez trouver un petit encart sur la page 29 qui est 







et dont on peut lire 






alors soit

daigne accepter nos remerciements toi Ô Edouard de la part de Xav' et de alèm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à Edouard les AES reconnaissantes !


----------



## Xav' (5 Avril 2004)

Oui, bravo Édouard !
Belle synthèse... criante de vérité, au point de m'en donner la soif 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vivement samedi, que la caravane passe


----------



## frj (5 Avril 2004)

il te reste des tisheurte AES ? paske à ce rythme, ils vont valoir une fortune bientôt


----------



## maousse (5 Avril 2004)

n'empêche, après l'Express, ça descend en gamme, les citations...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







et pourquoi on ne l'a jamais vu, édouard ? (à moins que...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche, après l'Express,



moi j'était dans ce fameux article de l'express


----------



## cham (8 Avril 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi j'était dans ce fameux article de l'express



Ouais enfin c'est pas non plus l'expansion hein...


----------



## macinside (8 Avril 2004)

je touche pas au journaux plein d'admin


----------



## Foguenne (22 Juillet 2004)

Voici un sujet posté par Ficelle dans le forum vidéo, comme il a sa place ici aussi, je vous mets juste le lien vers le post original. Les réactions se feront la-bas. 
 



			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> AES-V, c'est l'AES façon Video... une sorte de petit festival rien qu'à nous !
> une nuit, un week-end pour se presenter nos films,
> avec en interlude "les betises"* qui tournent dans le bar !
> 
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2004)

Chers membres oublié(e)s de l'AEC, des rendez-vous applemaniaques et macgéens en tous genres, je vous propose de fêter ici votre non participation aux AE et AEC réelles, actuelles et futures, en apportant ce que vous pouvez y compris rien !

ÆC, ÆS, MiniÆS et Fl'ÆS sancti ! Amen Pomum.  :mouais:   



PS: pour l'occasion le salon *pommedindon* a été créé  Rendez-vous sur i'chat !


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

Cool !  
 Si on se faisait un chat ?


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ... en apportant ce que vous pouvez y compris rien !


Bin voilà.

Rien.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2004)

Le rien est optionnel


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le rien est optionnel


Un rien vaut mieux que deux tu l'auras.....


----------



## Hamster de combat (3 Septembre 2004)

Et si on organisait des combats de hamsters ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2004)

Bon alors j'apporte le 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et la farce pour le plat principal


----------



## semac (3 Septembre 2004)

comme "juste en passant" rien, enfin si un post vide de sens


----------



## Hamster de combat (3 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors j'apporte le
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  On peut pas plutôt manger les hamsters tués au combat ?

   PS : le nom du salon iChat c'est pommedindon pour ceux qui auraient pas vu


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

Nouveau salon pour l'AEC memorandi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2004)

Rendez-vous sur i'chat : salon *pommedindon*.


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le rien est optionnel


 J'apporte mon (humble) obole : dans le cadre des petits riens, écoutez-vous donc "these foolish things", de préférence par Billie Holiday, des petits riens qui représentent beaucoup.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

Que vient faire cette buse anencéphale de Morandini ici?


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Que vient faire cette buse anencéphale de Morandini ici?


 arrête de dire du mal des buses, j'adore ces oiseaux (qui continuent à tourner imperturbablement en plein hiver)


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2004)

et pour cause    :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2004)

L'hymne des dindons, le duo de la mascotte


----------



## Luc G (3 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> et pour cause    :mouais:


 Tu peux préciser ? :mouais: ce que t'entens par là ? Oui, je sais, par là, on entend pas grand chose. 

 Au fait, c'est qui Morandini : le nom me dit quelque chose, c'est un mec de la télé, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2004)

Ce n'est pas que la particularité des buses de tourner en rond, non ?    :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, c'est qui Morandini : le nom me dit quelque chose


 C'est une buse anencéphale


----------



## macmarco (3 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux préciser ? :mouais: ce que t'entens par là ? Oui, je sais, par là, on entend pas grand chose.
> 
> Au fait, c'est qui Morandini : le nom me dit quelque chose, c'est un mec de la télé, non ?


 Ex animateurd'émissiontéléréalitétrashmadeintf1...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Septembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ex animateurd'émissiontéléréalitétrashmadeintf1...


----------



## macelene (3 Septembre 2004)

Les pommes c'est féminin :rose:

Les dindons c'est masculin 

Fonctionne ce salon ???  allez hop on essaye


----------



## Gargouille (4 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Fonctionne ce salon ???  allez hop on essaye



pas l'air


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2004)

Si, si ! C'est même très sympa


----------



## poildep (4 Septembre 2004)

bon, le salon reste ouvert quelques jours de plus. Vous êtes les bienvenus. 
allez hop !


----------



## IceandFire (5 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> bon, le salon reste ouvert quelques jours de plus. Vous êtes les bienvenus.
> allez hop !


 Je pense que ce salon va rester ouvert tout le temps maintenant au vus du coté très convivial et sympa...hein Madame Hélène....  héhéhéhéhé


----------



## bebert (5 Septembre 2004)

Salut les frustrés !     

PS : quelle idée d'organiser une AEC en pleine rentrée scolaire !!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (5 Septembre 2004)

Narf© :love:


----------



## guytantakul (5 Septembre 2004)

De quoi parle-t-on ici bas, messeigneurs (modos), messieurs (users) et gentes damoiselles (usettes) ?

PS : c'est pas que je sois misogyne (quoique ces temps-ci, mes clientes... enfin, euh...) mais je ne connais pas le féminin de messeigneurs...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne connais pas le féminin de messeigneurs...



Mesprincesses ?


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Narf© :love:


eh bé si c'et pas du flood ça !!!   :love:


----------



## dimitri59 (14 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous !
Cela fait bientôt quelques mois que nous vous avions promis un Apple center à Lille...
et bien c'est presque FINI !! On reçoit les meubles le 15 septembre, le matériel de démo pour le show room est commandé (en espérant que les retards actuels d'Apple n'engendreront pas de retard pour l'ouverture...) et normalement, pour début Octobre, les Lillois pourront enfin avoir leur magasin et show room Apple à porter de mains !!! toutes les machines et tous les modèles seront présents et vous pourrez tous les essayer à votre guise... que du bonheur ! sachez, jeunes Macmaniacs, que pour les réparations (SAV), tout se fera au saint de la société qui ouvre le magasin (pour ne pas siter de nom). donc il n'y aura pas de réparation en direct au magasin, mais vous pourrez la laisser pour que l'on fasse le transit. Nous Pratiquerons aussi les tarifs éducation pour les enseignants et les étudiants...Nous allons essayer de mettre en place un systeme de formation pour toutes les applications Apple, graphiques, vidéo et son pour les particuliers ! L'adresse du magasin est toujours la même : 16 rue Anatole France Lille. Situé à droite de l'Opéra.
Je reste à la disposition de ceux qui voudrait avoir de plus amples renseignements et n'hésitez pas à me contacter par mail. 
À très très bientôt, 
Dimitri
PS: Pour tout ceux qui auraient postulés pour l'Apple center, j'essayerai de vous répondre au plus vite, sachant que notre choix pour le poste de commercial est déjà fait...


----------



## elvincen (14 Septembre 2004)

Heureux de savoir qu'un apple center ouvre à Lille....
Dommage que les réparations ne se fassent pas sur place...

mais bon
on va pas se plaindre

v


----------



## dimitri59 (14 Septembre 2004)

faut pas s'inquiété... vous déposez votre machine au magasin et celle-ci se fera ramasser le soir pour aller 2 km plus loin au SAV de notre société ou nous avons une dizaine de techniciens... vous récupérez votre machine au magasin quelques jours plus tard et c'est complètement transparent pour vous. dons pas de souci, vous pourrez qd meme nous laisser vos machines !!


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (14 Septembre 2004)

dimitri59 a dit:
			
		

> faut pas s'inquiété... vous déposez votre machine au magasin et celle-ci se fera ramasser le soir pour aller 2 km plus loin au SAV de notre société ou nous avons une dizaine de techniciens... vous récupérez votre machine au magasin quelques jours plus tard et c'est complètement transparent pour vous. dons pas de souci, vous pourrez qd meme nous laisser vos machines !!



à la pilaterie ?


----------



## dimitri59 (14 Septembre 2004)

Heu non pas à la pilaterie... à Wasquehal sur le grand boulevard vers Tourcoing. La grosse tour qui se situe sur le parking de l'hotel du Campanile derriere GIFI. Les aller et retour entre lille et wasquehal pour le SAV seront tres fréquents et vu la distance, il y en a pour 10 minutes ! tiens, pour infos, les IMAC G5 ne seront pas là avant fin du mois de septembre... patience !


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (14 Septembre 2004)

Ah, c'est CD-Systèmes alors.
Que du bon !


----------



## Vieux Mac-User (14 Septembre 2004)

ici donc :


----------



## steinway (14 Septembre 2004)

ok rdv a Lille des que je rentre au pays !!!


----------



## zoungern (14 Septembre 2004)

prochain mac il sera acheté la


----------



## jlvande (14 Septembre 2004)

Super votre info Dimitri. Alors comme ça on aura un vrai Apple Center à Lille ? c'est vraiment génial. La fnac c'est pas mal depuis 2 ans, sauf qu'il manque beaucoup d'air passionnel Mac. Je m'ennuis presque quand j'y vais faire mes achats Apple.
Je suis à la recherche d'un poste de formateur et/ou de conseiller clientèle en PAO, graphisme, Final Cut Express, iLife'04, InDesign?
Si vous êtes preneur, je peux vous envoyer mon CV !
Merci pour cette future ouverture.


----------



## king péa (14 Septembre 2004)

j'espère que ce nouvel Apple Center ne fera pas trop d'ombre aux petits revendeurs locaux...

n'ayant pas forcément la même clientelle, mais bon :/

c'est toujours a féliciter ce genre d'ouverture surtout connaissant APple ...

en + si les meubles arrivent directement de chez Apple .. courage les gars ... moi j'attends tjs la doc pour les powerbook ALU


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2004)

Désolé de faire le rabat joie mais bon, la pub dans les forums, ce n'est pas idéale. .
Je laisse le premier message par respect pour les intervenants.
Vous pouvez faire passer l'info sur l'ouverture de votre magasin en contactant les rédacteurs des news de Macgé.
Je ferme donc ce sujet ici.


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2004)

Ne nous oubliez pas depuis le Lou le 21


----------



## supermoquette (20 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Chers membres oublié(e)s de l'AEC


Pas par hasard


----------



## macmarco (21 Octobre 2004)

Le salon pommedindon est ouvert !


----------

